# My new setup, Lelit Bianca, Niche Zero, Lots of pour-over stuff



## theCoffeeDeveloper (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi all,

Being a fairly new member i'd like to share my setup with you. 
Currently containing

*Espresso setup:*
- Lelit Bianca v2
- Niche Zero white
- Acaia lunar scale
- Currently testing out a push style tamper and leveler

*Brew bar:*
- V60
- Fellow stagg EKG (matching lelit's walnut handles)
- Chemex 8 cup
- Kalita 155 (currently my favorite)
- Comandante C40 MKIII (also my favorite for pour overs)
- Origami Dripper
- Some mellowdrip accessories
- Kinto decanters
- Acaia Pearl S scale
(photo few weeks ago, will post a new one with the missing gear)

As you can see i was a long time only into pour over just jumped into the espresso game which is untill now a pretty sour experience. 😉


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well that's pretty impressive. All the right gear in one hit or was it gradually bought.


----------



## theCoffeeDeveloper (Sep 30, 2020)

Jony said:


> Well that's pretty impressive. All the right gear in one hit or was it gradually bought.


 The espresso stuff was pretty much 1 buy. 
The rest was gradually over the course of 2 years or so. Comandante being the latest addition.


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice stuff!

Have you compared C40 and Niche, do they make a noticeable difference in a cup?


----------



## theCoffeeDeveloper (Sep 30, 2020)

They are both great. I tend to grind much courser on the comandante. So hard to compare in this short time frame. Until now no big differences. Although the niche is freaking easy of course. And the big surprise is that I'm ok with switching to a quick course grind and back to espresso without redialing as I had with other grinder. Love that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

